# Olvera



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Do any members of this forum live in Olvera? Would like to know how many British people live there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Classified said:


> Do any members of this forum live in Olvera? Would like to know how many British people live there.


this is quite a few years out of date (2006) but is the most recent I can find with a quick look

then, out of a total population of 8612 there were 112 foreigners -the most common foreign nationality was British

Portal Olvera

most ayuntamientos publish the padrón figures, so if you do a bit of searching you will probably find more up to date figures


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for your help, i am already writing to the townhall.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Olvera isn't too far from where I live. All these towns - Arcos, El Bosque etc - have a lot of British second-home owners who spend parts of the year here, but aren't registered on the padrón so won't show up on the statistics. We have three times as many British "part timers" in Alcala as full-time residents.

Beautiful town btw!


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Classified said:


> Do any members of this forum live in Olvera? Would like to know how many British people live there.


I am from the UK, a volunteer in India. I am thinking of moving to Olvera.lane:


----------

